# Router Sled / Jig For Cutting Slots or Mortises



## franktha4th (Dec 5, 2017)

I made this simple little Router Sled / Jig to cut handles in a cutting board I made for some friends for Christmas. I didn’t take a lot of time in the design/adjustability of it, but it got the job done!


----------

